# Rechner ausgegangen und jetzt tot



## Cezza (18. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

vielleicht weiß einer von euch woran das liegen könnte, war grad schön dabei meinen Jäger hochzuleveln und auf einmal ist PC ausgegangen dachte mir nur was jetzt los da restliche Geräte noch Strom hatten.

Plötzlich ging der Rechner dann auch nicht mehr an hab jetzt ca. mal ne Stunde gewartet aber nichts.

War jetzt nicht der Überrechner wäre also nicht die Welt wenn er einfach kaputt wäre, aber vlt. könnte es ja auch nur eine Kleinigkeit sein.

Danke


----------



## Asoriel (18. September 2009)

ich lege dir diesen Thread ans Herz:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=54225


Bitte befolgen und dann nochmal melden, dann können wir dir sicher auch helfen. So gestaltet sich das aber als schwierig


----------



## Cezza (18. September 2009)

???

Wie soll ich Screens oder ähnliches machen?

Wie gesagt was ich gerade gemacht war WoW spielen,
was passiert ist, PC einfach ausgegangen
Problem -> geht nicht mehr an

jetzt sag mir mal bitte wie ich weitere Infos geben soll, wenn er von einer auf die andere Sekunde einfach ausging.


----------



## Asoriel (18. September 2009)

Okay, was ich gerne wissen würde:

Betriebssystem?
Hardware?
Wie lange läuft der PC schon?
Schonmal vom Strom genommen?
Evtl. ne Steckerleiste erwischt?
Gabs davor schonmal Probleme?


----------



## Cezza (18. September 2009)

Betriebssystem = XP
Hardware keine Ahnung kenne mich da nicht so aus, war so nen 0815 Rechner aus dem M-Markt
Vorher solche Probleme = Nein
PC steht seit über einem Jahr an der selben Stelle also nehme nicht an dass was an die Steckerleiste gekommen ist.
Strom schon ausgeschalten ja --> nichts geholfen deswegen hier ^^
PC lief vlt. 2 Stunden als dann nichts mehr ging war oft viel viel länger an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schätze mal das es zwar was mit der Hardware zu tun aber was genau dafür verantwortlich sein kann weiß ich auch nicht,
so 0815 wie der PC so 0815 kenn ich mich damit aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Thx schonmal hoffe das hilft


----------



## Perkone (18. September 2009)

Netzteil tot. Irgendwas reißt n Kurzen. Mainboard tot. Es gibt viele Ursachen dafür. PC aufmachen, vom Netz nehmen. Dann guckste aufn CPU Lüfter und drückst den Powerschalter. Wenn der Lüfter kurz n Milimeter anläuft, reißt wohl iwas nen Kurzen. Falls sich nix tut und die grüne Power LED auf dem Mainboard (falls vorhanden) nicht leuchtet, Mainboard/Netzteil tot. 
Häng alles vom PC ab (Maus, Tasta, Festplatten, Laufwerke, eingesteckte PCI Karten) und schalt dann mal ein. Wenn sich was tut, verursacht iwas den Kurzschluss.  Ansonsten anderes Netzteil anstecken, wenn sich nix tut Mainboard putt ^^


----------



## Ogil (18. September 2009)

Viel hilft das leider noch nicht.

Was passiert denn wenn Du ihn jetzt anschaltest? Irgendwelche Piep-Geraeusche? Drehen die Luefter an (Netzteil, CPU...)? Blinken irgendwelche LEDs auf dem Motherboard?


----------



## Cezza (18. September 2009)

Also wenn ich auf den "Starter" drücke geht nichts kein Geräusch, kein Signal, kein Blinken


----------



## Perkone (18. September 2009)

Auch gemacht was ich gesagt hab ? Aufgemacht und geschaut ob sich was am MB tut ?


----------



## Cezza (18. September 2009)

ok hab nun soundsystem,tastatur, maus, ´monitor, graka, festplatte, laufwerk, abgesteckt.

Es ist wie du gesagt hast, das lüfterrad hat nen kleinen Ruck gemacht und das wars dann

probiere gleich noch den cardreader usw. abzustecken.

Edit: WAs könnte noch nen kurzen reißen?


----------



## EspCap (18. September 2009)

So ziemlich alles kann einen Kurzen verursachen, hast du ein anderes Netzteil zum ausprobieren da? Das klingt für mich schon ziemlich nach einem kaputten Netzteil...


----------



## Cezza (18. September 2009)

also grade noch die die Ram´s raus jetzt ist bis auf netzteil nichts mehr drin, und wieder ein Ruck vom Lüfterrad.

Woran kann ich denn feststellen ob das Netzteil von meinem Bruder bei mir getestet werden kann???

Thx


----------



## Perkone (18. September 2009)

Nen Kurzer kann durch ein metallteil kommen, zB von nem Abstandsbolzen zuviel, ner reingerutschten Schraube usw. Das Netzteil vom Bruder muss nur nen 20poligen Mainboardstecker haben und einen 4poligen (falls dein mb einen braucht). Dieser Anschluss ist meist neben der CPU irgendwo (Achtung! Es gitb an stärkeren Netzteilen auch noch einen 6poligen! Diesen nicht reinstecken, nur einer mit 4 Polen darf da rein).
Ich machs immer so: Ich bau das Mainboard aus und lass es nur mit CPU, Grafik und RAM liegen, dann Netzteil anstecken und mit nem leitenden Material (schraubenzieher z die 2 Pins am Mainboard berühren die für den Power-On da sind. Bin leider grad nicht in der Arbeit, sonst könnt ich dir Fotos machen ;/


----------



## Vaishyana (18. September 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Nen Kurzer kann durch ein metallteil kommen, zB von nem Abstandsbolzen zuviel, ner reingerutschten Schraube usw. Das Netzteil vom Bruder muss nur nen 20poligen Mainboardstecker haben und einen 4poligen (falls dein mb einen braucht). Dieser Anschluss ist meist neben der CPU irgendwo (Achtung! Es gitb an stärkeren Netzteilen auch noch einen 6poligen! Diesen nicht reinstecken, nur einer mit 4 Polen darf da rein).
> Ich machs immer so: Ich bau das Mainboard aus und lass es nur mit CPU, Grafik und RAM liegen, dann Netzteil anstecken und mit nem leitenden Material (schraubenzieher z die 2 Pins am Mainboard berühren die für den Power-On da sind. Bin leider grad nicht in der Arbeit, sonst könnt ich dir Fotos machen ;/



Mal ne Frage nebenbei, muss man bei son ner Aktion ein bestimmten "Untergrund" nehmen wo man das Board drauf legt?


----------



## Perkone (19. September 2009)

Ich leg immer ein großes Schaumstoffpad drunter (War als Verpackungsunterlage für ein Mainboard oder sowas dabei). Darf halt nich auf was leitendem liegen, sonst machts fix mal "britzzel" und raucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (19. September 2009)

Zur Not kannst auch nen Müllbeutel oder ne Tüte von Aldi nehmen ...


----------

